# Bay Flats Lodge - Latest Fishing Report (Oct. 6, 2016)



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
Capt. Chris Martin

October 6, 2016

*Capt. Stephen Boriskie*
The weather was excellent on Wednesday, especially early, while slick-calm conditions put a damper on most captains' plans. Neither here nor there though was time a factor today as I saw all Bay Flats Lodge guide boats back at the dock thick with redfish, black drum and trout!! In our case, we got them solid following typical October methods which was a comforting feeling since today was the first time it all worked. Nine redfish, six black drum and three trout was our box, along with the normal hoard of smalls. My crew experienced constant action and bent rods once we figured out the pattern. This is why October is my favorite month to fish! Come visit us soon!

Remember, *â€œFishing here is not about challenging your fishing limits, but about the art of relaxation.â€* Good luck, and tight lines to you allâ€¦!

*Watch Our Latest Fishing Videos*










*2016 December Fishing Special*
http://www.bayflatslodge.com/2016-december-fishing-special
You and your party can enjoy a great ending to the year with some well-deserved rest and relaxation as you savor some fabulous cuisine, enjoy first-class accommodations, and experience great fishing at some of the best rates Bay Flats Lodge will offer all year long.
$412 per person 2 Guests per boatâ€¨
$275 per person 3 Guests per boatâ€¨
$232 per person 4 Guests per boat
(Includes 1 night lodging, 3 meals, and 1 full-day of fishing
Live bait provided at additional charge, if requested.
6.00% Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax not included.

*Deer Season Is Hereâ€¦*
Open marshlands and sandy swamps covered by grassy plants, and nearly impenetrable motts of trees and brush, are both natural environs that make for a great attraction to the deer, and Bay Flats Lodge hunters are able to take advantage of both. Being less than three hours from Houston, Austin, or San Antonio, our deer hunting property is located along the coastal bend region, providing time saving convenience to hunters. Gone are the days of having to drive into the depths and remoteness of south Texas, or out to the far reaches of some of the more secluded western regions of the state in order to enjoy a trophy hunt of a lifetime. Hunting whitetails with Bay Flats Lodge means spending more time enjoying the finer things in life such as the pleasure of the hunt itself, the camaraderie of friends and family, and the truly finest accommodations and service offered anywhere along the Texas coast.

Our whitetail hunting area was developed locally several years ago, and the land and the wildlife have been managed closely ever since. In that we hold exclusive outfitting privileges on this hunting area, and because it sits just moments away from our Lodge, we are able to provide our customers with a whitetail hunt second to none. We invite you to experience Bay Flats Lodge, the premier hunting and fishing destination on the Texas coast for your next trophy-class whitetail deer hunt.

Three-Day Weather Forecast
*Thursday 50 % Precip. / 0.18 in* 
Scattered thunderstorms this morning, then partly cloudy during the afternoon hours. High 86F. Winds ESE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 50%.
*Thursday Night 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
A few clouds. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. Low 74F. Winds E at 5 to 10 mph.
*Friday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
A few clouds early, otherwise mostly sunny. High 89F. Winds NE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Friday Night 0 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Clear skies. Low around 70F. Winds NNE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Saturday 0 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Mainly sunny. High 89F. Winds NNE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Saturday Night 0 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Clear skies. Low near 70F. Winds NNE at 5 to 10 mph. 
*Synopsis:* 
A weak to moderate onshore flow is expected through Friday. Moisture increases today resulting in a chance of showers and thunderstorms over the Gulf waters. A weak cold front is expected to move across the waters Friday night with moderate offshore flow developing in its wake. A weak to moderate northeast to east flow can be expected the first part of next week. 
*Coastal Water Temperature:* 
Rockport 86.0 degrees
Seadrift 84.9 degrees
Port Aransas 82.9 degrees

Watch our story





Watch Our Deer Hunting Video





See Our Acres of Wetland Habitat for the 2016-17 Duck Season





The 2016-17 Duck Season Has Already Started For Some





Download our App on iTunes 
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

Download our App on Google Play 
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

Join our fan page
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Yamaha Outboards
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Port Lavaca Auto Group


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*More Pics*

More Pics


----------

